# Does Antler Go Bad?



## hewunch (Jul 25, 2009)

So a guy gives me some old deer antler today. It is dry and cracked and chalky. Will this still make a pen or is it too far gone? So in other words, if it goes bad, how do you know when you have the bad stuff?


----------



## JohnU (Jul 25, 2009)

The definition of "bad stuff" all depends on what you are look for.  Antler, exposed to weather elements will dry out, crack, and even turn yellow inside.  Ive had some look terrible dried white outside and be very nice inside. Cut some pieces to see what you get.  What you dont want it when the marrow is so dry that its hollow.  As far as cracks or discoloring, its all what you want your finished pen to look like.  Ive had guys pick discolored and cracked over nice white smooth pens. One guy told me the nice smooth white looks like plastic and he wants it to look like antler.  Its all character and up to the individual.


----------



## keithlong (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree with John, I have turned some antler with cracks on the outside and once turned, they were very nice.


----------



## MarkHix (Jul 26, 2009)

I've turned it that was over 30 years old.  The condition will depend on the way it was stored.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 27, 2009)

Agree with John. You can take some sections unsuitable for a pen and cut into to it and see what you have. I have had good luck soaking in neatsfoot oil or mineral oil. Either of these will (sorta) restore the antler. Neatsfoot darkens and takes longer to dry. Mineral is really the best choice. Soak about a week or more.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 27, 2009)

Hans, funny you should bring this up. Had two I needed for a customer, only thing in my shop at the time was a rack used to call in bucks. Probably 20 or 30 years old I cut my blanks and turned them out, one being a slim and the darn thing was probably prettier than a fresh kill. So, kinda like wood, don't know till ya know!!


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 27, 2009)

If it is really dry and porous inside it won't spin or even drill well.  That will be obvious, if the inside looks like a wafer cracker.  But...I have had some like that and I cast them in alumilite with great results, great penetration through the deteriorated marrow.  You can cast it white, or use other colors.


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Jul 31, 2009)

Had a lady bring me some  that had green moss/algae on it. She wanted pens made for her family. It had some of the most beautiful purple swirls in it. I could not imagine where that color came from, especially with green algae on the outside of it. I've not run across it since. These were some antlers just thown off to the side for "several" years. She was thrilled and I depressed not to have anymore to turn.

Anthony


----------



## jaeger (Aug 1, 2009)

I had some old white antler that looked like marble after turning off just the outer bark and sanding/polishing.
 Looked very nice.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 1, 2009)

Kemosabe62 said:


> Had a lady bring me some  that had green moss/algae on it. She wanted pens made for her family. It had some of the most beautiful purple swirls in it. I could not imagine where that color came from, especially with green algae on the outside of it. I've not run across it since. These were some antlers just thown off to the side for "several" years. She was thrilled and I depressed not to have anymore to turn.
> 
> Anthony



Anter can sorta go spalt. That may be what you are seeing. If the color remains after turning, you would have something very unique.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks all for your help. I hope to give some a spin this week.


----------



## RosezPenZ (Aug 4, 2009)

Agree with above statements, customers want "defects" and dont like the even white look.  I turned some that were cracked and just filled them with CA glue, then put a CA finish and customer loved them.  Just be warned, dont turn fresh antlers.  They DO crack.  learned hard way.  Boy it was a nice one too.   ;(


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 14, 2009)

There is nothing a little CA cant fix.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 14, 2009)

Ive only had slimlines crack.  Never had a problem with "fresh" antler on anything and I turn them all the time.


----------

